# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Welke antidepressiva

## Ilse34

bij welke AD voel jij je goed?
Ik neem nu weeral meer dan een jaar Lexapro maar k heb terug last van hyperventilatie  :Frown:  
ben ook een pak emotioneler terug wat ik op zich niet zo erg vind maar dat hyperventileren is lastig.
hiervoor nam ik Serlain. 
bijwerkingen bij allebei gigantisch hard zweten s nachts.

----------

